# Ofv vs. OB visit



## MAIRA PATTERSON (Apr 29, 2012)

Need clarification 

If a patient comes for the first time and she already find out that she is pregnant.

How would you code this visit. Mediciaid or commercial ins

1. NW pt E/M w/amenorrhea 626.0+ an U/S to confirm that she is pregnant 76830 non ob. 626.0.   Which dx will be the correct one?

2. How will I code a transfer ob? As nw pt E/M w/dx v22.1(0)?

3. For Mediciad a H1000-TG along w/Healthy start form.

Some pt comes to the office after 8 wks of pregnancy and some pt come w/no prenatal care at all.

I will really appreciate your comments and suggestions. ASAP


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2012)

626.0 is not the dx code for a patient that either thinks or knows she is pregnant.  That is a code for amenorrhea as a disease or disorder of the genital urinary system (the chapter the code is in)  The category the code is in also does not fit.. 626 Disorders of menstruation and other abnormal bleeding from female genitals.  Amenorrhea is either primary (a complete absense of periods prior to the age of 16) or secondary (an absence of 6 months or greater).  none of the these definition, catergory or chapter apply to a patient that thinks or knows she is pregnant.
If this patient is needing a confirmation of pregnancy then use V72.4x for whatever the result is.  If the patient is already confirmed pregnant with or without prnatal care then use a V22.0 or V22.1 or if the patient is high risk a V23.x  if the patient has any issues along with being pregnant then look at 649.x to see if any apply or any other chapter 11 code that may apply.


----------



## MAIRA PATTERSON (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Debra
Thank you so much on clarifying the dx for me.

 Will I use an E/M w/V72.4_ for the first visit? and How do I code an OB Transfer?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 30, 2012)

it depends on at what point she is transferred, the dx code will be a V22.0 or V22.1 or a V23.x or a Chapter 11 code, but the CPT code depends on at point in the pregnancy the transfer takes place, sheck the CPT book for the parameters of each one.
The V74.4x is use for the visit to confirm the pregnancy.


----------

